# Loving My CK20S



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I now have 68 hours on my New CK20S with a manual transmission and loader, and this is one great little tractor. I use it to brush cut a 2 acre field, work my garden, finish mow my yard, move dirt, and cutting fire wood. <a href="http://s1052.photobucket.com/user/Anthony_Lay/media/Kioti.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s442/Anthony_Lay/Kioti.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Kioti.jpg"/></a>


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Tony.. Thats a nice little tractor that does it all.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What a great looking tractor! Look after it, and it'll look after you!
Cheers


----------



## mj00 (May 14, 2010)

*'09 ck20hst*

Greetings - Yep I agree with you, the CK20s are great little tractors - real workhorses! I wanted some shade and found a used golf-car lid for mine :headclap:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your bones will thank you later in life that you can bet on..yep those are working mules.

Sooo will wheel barrow be in your next yard sale.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

My wife didn't like the size of my 50hp around the place. Afraid she would hit something with the loader when she was looking back.
I picked her up a 20 kioti. I looked at the gear model, but didn't like the speed of low gear for tilling so went with the hydrostat and turf tires for her. It is a nice size for around the place for her and she loves it for getting the wood in. Built her a rear carryall and with the loader for counterbalance it will pack a good load. Built a winch for the 3pt, 10,000 electric, and she has pulled some good sized logs just using tongs of the ball on the receiver of the winch.
This pic is of my JD. The one on the 20k is the same only electric as this one is hyd. Didn't put the boom on hers as she doesn't get into it like I do. Will try to find the one of hers and post later.


----------



## tzspruti (Jul 20, 2016)

I have been looking at the Kioti on getatractor.com. They look like little work horses


----------

